# Automatic Milker Questions..



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I am looking into buying an automatic milker to use on my ND goats. As I am starting to get carpal tunnel at the age of 19, not a good thing! I am hoping not to have to buy a new one.. Man, those things are expensive! I'm sure they're worth it, but it's still a lot. I found a website that sells refurbished and used automatic milkers. And was wondering if anyone had any experience buying from them (portablemilkers.com)... Or other reliable places to buy them.. Also, I don't know much about automatic milkers in general, so any info on them would be appreciated. Do I want a Vacuum type or a pulsator? What is the best and easiest brand to use, in your' opinion? Thanks so much. The goaty girls and I appreciate it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought mine from Perry's Milkers. Love it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya.. I was going to say that I've heard alot about Perry's milkers on this forum... and have checked out the website. They seem to have very reasonable prices on the rebuilt surge milkers... I was lucky enough to find one on craigslist, rebuilt the pulsator, and Voila! works great! You will want both vacuum and pulsator, I believe. Good luck! I love mine!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How many goats are you milking? With only a couple, I've purchased the ez milker. It's a little harder to use with the mini goats, but, still very helpful. I'm using it with my Alpine and it's great, but, I'm only milking one goat right now. This is it's 2nd season, and for the price, very worthwhile.

I'm pretty arthritic, so when I got out to the barn without the "business" part of my milker, I thought "oh, I'll just milk her by hand". NOPE, I could not finish! Had to walk back up to the house and get the milker.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I only milked 2 regularly this year.. and another just once in a while (she still has her daughter with her).. But, this week my buck came home and I should have 5 bred does soon!! Next year will be busier! .. and start early with kidding around the end of January


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the input all of you! I will probably end up buying one from Perry's Milkers. They do seem reasonably priced (for automatic milkers, that is, and seem to have a lot of experience with them.. I may order one this fall, or next spring. Depending on funds.. Thanks again!

Di- I am milking 3 does right now, but next year plan on miking 6 or 7. So, I definitely need that automatic milker. My hands hurt with just milking three I have tried my friend's EZ milker. It seems very useful, but it still hurts my hands, unfortunately. Or I would definitely go with that route..


----------

